# ISPConfig 3 - Mails (CatchAll)



## hahni (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Kunde hat folgenden Anwendungsfall/Wunsch:
Alles was an @domain.de gesendet wird, sammelt der Mailserver in das Postfach info@domain.de.

Ausgenommen hiervon sind Mails an existierende Postfächer wie z.B. user@domain.de wenn diese emails annehmen dürfen.

Die meisten Postfächer dürfen aber keine Mails selbst annehmen, weil damit verhindert wird, dass einzelne Benutzer ihre Mails selbst abholen und diese nicht über das Outlook am Server laufen würden.

Also nimmt der Mailserver diese Mails an und legt sie in das Postfach von info@domain.de. Wenn man nun im CC oder BCC Feld eine zweite Mailadresse eingibst, kriegt jeder die Mail 2x. Gibt man 3 Empfänger ein, dann kriegt jeder Empfänger die Mail 3x.

Es ist ja so, dass das Mailprogramm bei 2 Adressen dann auch 2 Mails versendet. Bei 3 dann 3 usw. Warum diese 3 Mails wieder 3 mal unterverteilt werden, ist mir bislang ein Rätsel.

Vielleicht liest der Mailserver die Header falsch aus oder interpretiert diese falsch?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2011)

Das wird daran liegen das bei ISPConfig 2 die Emails ganz am Anfang des Zustellungsprozesses in einzelne Empfänger getrennt werden, es wird also der Name aufgelöst, und dann werden die Emails einzeln zugestellt. Das procmail script das die Emails zustellt kann also nicht erkennen, dass es sich um ein Duplikat handelt. Das lässts ich bei dem Setup auch nicht ändern.


----------



## hahni (20. Juni 2011)

Dieser Kunde hat aber ISPConfig 3 auf dem Server laufen...


----------



## Till (20. Juni 2011)

Hab mir Deine Beitrag gerade nochmal angesehen und des Verhlaten des Mailservers svcheint so io zu sein. Denn ein catchall ist ja ein email endpunkt, und zwar nachdem die Emil berabeitet und z.B. auf spam gescannt wurde, Wenn Du also eine email an 3 Empfänger hast die schlussendlich im gleichen catchall landen, dann ist es folgerichtig dass die Email dort 3 mal ankommt. Denn postfix hat die Email an jeden der lokalen Empfänger zugestellt.

Das Problem wird vermutlich sein dass outlook nochmals versucht die Empfänger aufzulösen und daher die Emails verdoppelt. Schau mal in die Einstellunegn des outlook pop3 connectors, ob Du das da abschalten kannst.


----------

